# ONA coffee distributer



## cavem01 (Oct 3, 2015)

Has anyone in the uk used one of these or an equivalent???


----------



## GerryM (Feb 6, 2016)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Adjustable-Smart-Coffee-Tamper-58-4mm-Red-Stainless-Steel-Base-Three-Angled-/272476353139?hash=item3f70db3273:g:YpgAAOSw44BYUQ6u


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I bought one from the same firm and it does a good job, and being a copy, well, you could probably buy a couple for your friends and still have change


----------



## cavem01 (Oct 3, 2015)

GerryM said:


> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Adjustable-Smart-Coffee-Tamper-58-4mm-Red-Stainless-Steel-Base-Three-Angled-/272476353139?hash=item3f70db3273:g:YpgAAOSw44BYUQ6u


Cheers! Are they from china?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

The one I bought was. takes about 10 days to come


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

I thought recent testing showed these devices reduced EY?


----------



## cavem01 (Oct 3, 2015)

Obnic said:


> I thought recent testing showed these devices reduced EY?


EY?


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

cavem01 said:


> EY?


Extraction yield.


----------



## cavem01 (Oct 3, 2015)

Obnic said:


> Extraction yield.


Really? It isn't tamping just making the grounds even in the PF.


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

cavem01 said:


> Really? It isn't tamping just making the grounds even in the PF.


Yes. In order to improve extraction. Poorly distributed grinds will result in patches of underextraction.


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

It's great for lazy people like me who want consistency without much faffing.


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Daren said:


> It's great for lazy people like me who want consistency without much faffing.


Is THIS method really that difficult?


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Scotford said:


> Is THIS method really that difficult?


I'm happy to do that, my misses on the other hand....

Great article btw!


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Daren said:


> I'm happy to do that, my misses on the other hand....
> 
> Great article btw!


Teach her correctly.


----------

